

Google Tone - manojlds
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-tone/nnckehldicaciogcbchegobnafnjkcne

======
jgrowl
I don't get it. This seems like a ploy by google to trick users into leaving
their microphones open so they can collect data. If you already need an
internet connection to visit the url it gives you, why not transmit the url
via the internet. This would more secure anyway since you could just choose
the people you want to sync with.

Am I just missing something?

~~~
Roodgorf
And on top of that what sort of people are wanting/using this sort of thing?
The url/image/etc. can be just as easily sent over an Instant Messaging
service or email as you said with the bonus that you are not interrupted in
the middle of what you're doing some some cat gif. I'm failing so see any
demand for this, business or leisurely.

~~~
jsonau
I can see meetings and presentations using this very well. You can broadcast a
link locally with a push of a button -- no need to know anyone's email or
screen name. Listener don't even need to know the URL itself. This makes UX
near seamless!

Imagine giving a presentation in a public conference, you can provide resource
(per x slide) to all of your listeners(strangers and what not) for referencing
without ever saying anything about it.

~~~
Roodgorf
Okay, I can see that I suppose. My thought was mostly that, if each individual
is expected to be running the extension then they are pretty likely they are
in a situation where everyone has some easily accessible form of communicating
with each other. At least, in all of the businesses I've been in setting up
some sort of meeting chat or IRC channel is pretty standard, trivial at the
least.

That being said, having a way to do this on the fly could be pretty convenient
now that I think about it more.

------
imdsm
Tried it. It works. It had a range of about 5 meters at medium volume in a
noisy office. Not bad!

------
littlestitious
Is there something like this that can transfer to a Android device? I found
Chirp, but the app requires way too many permissions.

~~~
mandeepj
Check this out - [https://www.pushbullet.com/](https://www.pushbullet.com/)

